# What would YOU do to this odd-looking exterior?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A porch might help.


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm, it probably also didn't help matters, as far as prospective buyers are concerned, that much of the interior is painted dark purple, with wood floors painted black! Those rooms feel like a dungeon despite the fact that they have tall windows letting in lots of light. It is a really weird little house...


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, that front projection used to be a porch, you can tell from inside. But they enclosed it to extend the front "bedroom," which otherwise would barely fit a bed inside of it! I thought about turning that area back into a porch, but wouldn't be able to part with the extra space. And for some reason I'm having a hard time picturing a porch added on, the way it is now. I have a total creative block here for some reason!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

TOTALN00B said:


> Where is HGTV when I need them?



We're here ...we're here!!!!!!

Porch, dormers, trim, landscape........Curb appeal.

From the sounds of the inside, you can rip it apart and make it sweet with no remorse......


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, "Curb Appeal," that's the show I was thinking of... and that's exactly what it needs. I just realized it's similar to a foursquare house, isn't it? - esp. if you picture it with the original porch - only instead of a second floor it just has extra tall ceilings. And no dormer. I wonder what it would have looked like in 1905. Such a little oddity.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

it may have been a carriage/servants house that was once part of a larger estate


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

tomstruble: That would make sense. It's right next door to a beautiful Victorian that's one of the more posh-looking ones in town, as far as architecture goes. I wondered if it was maybe part of that estate at some point. The Victorian even has a smaller square building with a similar roof, being used as a garage.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

possibly or be part of another one that burned down

those where horse and buggy days and the way the roads are laid out now may be way different then the way they were back then


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Funny, all I see is a house.
Ron


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

You can't do much. Porch and extend the roof out over it. Check local codes first. They may have a limit to how close you can get to the sidewalk.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Cutting back the overgrown shrubbery will do wonders.


----------



## LouiseMallard (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you should take out that awkward looking bush in front of the window...


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Boy, I would love to work on that design.

Andy.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> Boy, I would love to work on that design.
> 
> Andy.


well then.............:thumbsup:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

get risd of those overgrown bushes. Add some planer beds. Paint teh steps.


----------



## RealHouswifOfOK (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, before anything, the bushes on the left side, that cover those windows, need to go! They make things look odd because it does mess with the symmetry, just not being able to see the other windows. I think I noticed the stairs have no railing, is that correct? I think adding some sort of decorative railing would help, and some sort of overhanging 'porch' type area over the door/stairs. Sitting next to that showpiece would be difficult, however, LOL. 1st thing though, trimming all the excess greens/bushes.


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

OK, I like the tall hedges on the far right (the ones that block the neighbor's property) and I plan to trim them so that they're a little more boxy/formal. I also like the cute gum-drop shaped camellia tree on the left side and plan to keep it trimmed similar to the way it is now. I'd like to put some flower beds with some low to tall flowers right in front of both sides of the house, maybe raised beds surrounded by river rocks, at a height that some foxglove spires will grow up in front of the windows. But I'm not sure I like the way the front is just open to the sidewalk now. I was thinking of maybe putting in short (2' to 3') formally trimmed hedges on each side of the steps, kind of enclosing the yard so that you have to climb the steps to get to the walkway on the left side, which is level with the third step.

Does anyone have suggestions for their favorite short hedges, that can be trimmed into a fairly formal shape like boxwoods? I was thinking of maybe a honeysuckle bush, but I'm sure there are unusual hedge plants that I'm probably not aware of. I like plants that have dual uses, like fragrance or edible berries, things like that. However I guess boxwood is probably the easiest, as far as keeping it shaped like a formal hedge? What about blueberry bushes? Would that just look weird? I'd really like blueberries, and they grow well in this climate, but the backyard may be too shady for them...


----------

